# Show 'em if ya got 'em



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Chuckgrmi said:


> I like this mail lady already...
> 
> First day on the route and a knife was in the mailbox
> 
> ...


WOW...that is a nice one! I hope your mail lady sticks around awhile. I like the looks of the Canoe.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Well the mail lady kept her word. She left this one for me this weekend. It's not pretty but will be my EDC.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Still Wait'n said:


> It's not pretty but will be my EDC.


Not pretty?! There has never been a Peanut made that wasn't pretty. 

Nice score SW! Keep us posted on how it does as your EDC.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Rupestris said:


> Not pretty?! There has never been a Peanut made that wasn't pretty.
> 
> Nice score SW! Keep us posted on how it does as your EDC.


Actually it's a medium jack (3 3/8 closed) nice size for me to carry in my pocket. But yes it should do it's job well.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

Still Wait'n said:


> Well the mail lady kept her word. She left this one for me this weekend. It's not pretty but will be my EDC.


 Nice Knife

Are you strictly a Case collector?


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Chuckgrmi said:


> Nice Knife
> 
> Are you strictly a Case collector?


Well yes and no. I have a few other knives that I have have acquired while growing up, and I just stated buying at the end of February. The ones that I have bought are new Cases which as you know really wont be worth anything for quite some time. I have been eying the GEC knives and may pick a couple of those up in the future.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

Still Wait'n said:


> Well yes and no. I have a few other knives that I have have acquired while growing up, and I just stated buying at the end of February. The ones that I have bought are new Cases which as you know really wont be worth anything for quite some time. I have been eying the GEC knives and may pick a couple of those up in the future.


Interesting

I too had some knives laying around from when I was a kid. And over the years, I picked up some brand new, on sale knives. Mainly Case. Two years ago. I went on a mission to buy some Buck, one and two line tang stamped knives on Ebay. This winter, I bought some USA made Schrade fixed blade and large folder knives. Now I think my Knife buying may be curtailed for awhile. Because I took advantage of a chance that I had to buy an old 1894 built Marlin 38 - 40, octagon barrel, lever action in nice condition. That took quite a few of my knife buying dollars.:lol:


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

I couldn't pass this one

Two Schrades. A folder and a fix blade. U.S.A made in the '80's. It came with the case too.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Chuckgrmi said:


> I couldn't pass this one
> 
> Two Schrades. A folder and a fix blade. U.S.A made in the '80's. It came with the case too.


Wow nice find!!!


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

Still Wait'n said:


> Wow nice find!!!


My mail-MAN even delivered this one


----------



## Ruckbeat (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool Pic's everybody!! The knife that means the most to me is a Browning Field Dressing Tool that my cousin got me for Christmas about 15 years ago when he was getting me into hunting. It has dressed every deer I've ever shot with the exception of one that I had to do with a 2" Swiss Army Knife. It's done a lot of other peoples deer too. Pretty boring, but I love it!


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

This one showed up today. I was starting to think the mail lady didn't like me anymore.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

Still Wait'n said:


> This one showed up today. I was starting to think the mail lady didn't like me anymore.


That is a nice looking knife.

...and here I called that mail lady too


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

This one showed up today. A Tony Bose Backpocket. This is my first TB Backpocket but it won't be my last.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

That's another real nice looking knife.

You must be paying that mail Lady more than I do. Because my mail box has been empty way too long.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't pay her at all, I just wink at her a lot.

Here's a better picture of it on one of the stands that I made.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

That's a nice looking display stand.

But back to the mail lady...I am going to start working on my winking technique


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

POLARBEAR said:


> I love this new forum. Great idea. Thanks Steve.
> 
> 
> This isone of my favorite hunting knives. It was a gift I received for my birthday sometime around 1980. I know the knife was bought at kmart and was about $12 or so.


:lol: I got the exact same knife I think for my birthday around the exact same time. Yes, Kmart.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Where is the best place to take old knifes to sell? My dad passed away he had some. I have some old and new. I thought maybe a flea market? I don't like to haggle on price looking to get rid of them all together.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


Also have some old cigerette lighter to get rid of.


----------

